# August 22nd on Nothin Matters



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

I had a group of 5 from Missouri and Iowa yesterday and JimT (Jim Tully) from the forum rounded out our 6 person crew. I also had Triple C (Dale Stinson) from the forum come as my second deckhand. The bite started out real slow to say the least. With a livewell full of beautiful hardtails and other perfect baits, we could not entice the jacks to bite early so we went mingo fishing for a little while. While catching 30 decent mingos, we managed to put 4 scamp in the box. The bite gradually picked up as the day went on and when we arrived to our deepdrop grounds, the fish were hungry. We put one yellowedge and around 15 real nice snowy grouper in the box and decided to head back shallower to see if the jacks wanted to play yet. After weeding through the cudas (which we saved for bait next trip) we managed 3 legal jacks and headed to the barn. We worked real hard for our fish but the persistance paid off in the end. It was a real pleasure having Triple C and JimT on the boat as they are both good fisherman and even better people. Here are a few pics:

View attachment 28890

A beautiful sunrise to start the day

View attachment 28886

JimT giving his thumb a workout

View attachment 28887

JimT with a nice reward

View attachment 28891

Triple header of a small snowy, nice blueline tile and big snowy

View attachment 28889

Some of our nicer fish back at the dock


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Good deal. Those are some nice snowies.


----------



## Triton228 (Jun 12, 2011)

*Deepdrop*

Nice catch on the deepdrop, how deep was the deepdrop?


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks, we were in about 600'


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

The one Ol' boy looks like Larry the Cable Guy. Nice catch fellas.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like the Topaz was running out nice in the first shot!! Great looking fish!!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah Scott, I had her stretched out pretty good. It was supposed to be an 8 hour trip (ended up being a little longer) and I had a lot of ground to cover. How is your Topaz coming?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

It was a GREAT day and a GREAT trip.

Captain Jake, knows how and where to put you on fish, his deckhand "Coach" is a pro too and a hoot to talk with.

It's always a pleasure to fish on a well oiled machine, Jake and Coach kept it moving and knew when and where to move to find hungry fish. The boat was a comfortable ride and the equipment never failed us. Jake wasn't happy getting skunked on AJ so extended the trip a couple hours out of his own pocket.

I'll do it again ANYTIME!

I know those midwest boys had a blast, I know I did and Dale too.

My friends and neighbors are happy with fresh fish and I've got plenty left for the freezer.


Thanks again,

Jim


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I am working on the Topaz every day. The heat has been BAD!. You were right about the outboard side of the engines being hard to get to!! I had a small oil leak on the port side oil cooler. Almost impossible to get to. I thought i was going to have to pull the port engine to get to it. I have been pulling in new wire to all of the pumps. Installing new equipment. The list seems to get longer rather than shorter!! I need to get over to see Tim so he can get started on the Big Green Egg mount. Drop on by one afternoon and check it out. Catch ya later!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice mess of fish jake.:thumbup: love the snowy's.


----------



## Triple C (Oct 2, 2007)

It was great learning from a couple of members of The James Gang. 

A very memorable day on the water. Enjoyed meeting and fishing with Jim T, and the out of town folks were a great bunch too.

I hope to be able to do it again sometime.

Dale


----------

